# This weeks Nikon announcement.. Place your bets!



## TheLost (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm going to assume the D5300 gets a faster FPS (5.5 HA!) and ships with the 18-140mm VR DX Lens at a price of $1.2k(US) 

I predict Nikon will just take all the D3100's they have stockpiled and put a new D1000 sticker over the D3100 label...  D1000 = $399(US) w/18-55VR.

The new 300 f/4 will have the VR from the 70-200 f/4 and it will cost under $1.5k (it better cost under $1.5k!!!).

Just when they are about to finish the press event Nikon will say "..one more thing.."   BAMM!  D400.. $1.5k body only!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 14, 2013)

where's the D710 ?


----------



## ToddnTN (Oct 14, 2013)

As long as we are speculating, I bet the D400 is never introduced and that in 10 years time, Nikon will not make a DX camera.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 14, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> where's the D710 ?



like like like like like like like like like.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2013)

My bet is on _I Don't Care_ (even money).


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

Hold on to you hats peeps...Nikon announces the ALL-NEW Nikon D5300!!!

lol


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 14, 2013)

Wait. Weren't the announcements last week?


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2013)

I hear it has wifi which is something I've always wanted.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't understand the wifi thing. What good is wifi in areas where you dont have wifi coverage?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 14, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> I don't understand the wifi thing. What good is wifi in areas where you dont have wifi coverage?



I believe the wifi thing was a bit of a dig at an earlier thread...


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2013)

sm4him said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the wifi thing. What good is wifi in areas where you dont have wifi coverage?
> ...



I do not comment on rumors and speculations.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoWrangler said:
> ...



I cant comment on WiFi without getting banned!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

TheLost said:
			
		

> I cant comment on WiFi without getting banned!






Remember the mantra: "It's NOT about the coffee--*it's about the WiFi!"*


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 14, 2013)

Nikon 300 f4 and tc-14e the third.  My bet is lens will be 2395 and tc will be 695... I've given all hopes on a d400...


----------



## SCraig (Oct 14, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Nikon 300 f4 and tc-14e the third.  My bet is lens will be 2395 and tc will be 695... I've given all hopes on a d400...


I think I'm gonna but a D7100 so Nikon finally WILL announce the D400.  I figure that's the only way it will ever happen ;(


----------



## TheLost (Oct 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trying... to... resist... is... futile..

I shouldn't have to spend $1.3k to get pro WiFi features in 2013!!!! 
UT-1WK | UT-1 Communications Unit and WT-5A Wireless Transmitter

great... waiting for the banhammer!


----------



## TheLost (Oct 14, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> Nikon 300 f4 and tc-14e the third.  My bet is lens will be 2395 and tc will be 695... I've given all hopes on a d400...



I will be very upset if the 300 f/4 is priced (much) higher then Canon's!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

TheLost said:
			
		

> I shouldn't have to spend $1.3k to get pro WiFi features in 2013!!!!
> UT-1WK | UT-1 Communications Unit and WT-5A Wireless Transmitter
> 
> great... waiting for the banhammer!



Well, which "NIKON" company have you been buying gear from? 

See, I've been shooting and buying Nikon gear since 1982...Nikon in that time span has been a cautious, deliberate, slow-moving company that does not rush to embrace unproven technologies. You know, Nikon...the slow-moving camera company that has long catered to professionals and high-end amateurs and serious photo enthusiasts that desire well-made cameras, and quality lenses, and high-performance flash units. You know, Nikon, the old-fashioned, slow-moving,traditional, Japan-based, insular, standoffish Nikon...

A bit of on-line research done here last week by cgipson found that only TWO d-slr models come standard with WiFi...two...

So, until a feature really gains traction, the Nikon I've been buying from is VERY unlikely to add a fringe feature to anything it produces. They might VERY, very likely make an accessory though, since that's part of what makes Canon and Nikon truly "*system camera* companies"; they both have a whole system of accessory and add-on equipment.

If you want gimmicks and stuff designed for consumer electronics fanatics, you might wish to buy some Sony equipment. Or Panasonic stuff.


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2013)

Lets keep this on track people.

- terri


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

[h=1]JAN HAMMER - Miami Vice Theme[/h]


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2013)

The 80's were a great time for balding, white synth players.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

You "did get" the JAN Hammer/ ban hammer allusion, right runnah??? I mean, right???

Anywayyyyy, Nikon's announcement...I once again predict the Nikon D5300. I tell ya...Nikon has 13 d-slr models listed as "NEW", at various Nikon web sites around the globe, according to Thom Hogan...wow...they're just mired in overstock and excess inventory...


----------



## TheLost (Oct 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> If you want gimmicks and stuff designed for consumer electronics fanatics, you might wish to buy some Sony equipment. Or Panasonic stuff.



As much as i love to argue with you... your logic is sound.  People  like me want access to pro features without spending 'pro' money.  Your logic proves Nikon will never make a D400!!!!  A fringe camera for a fringe group!!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 14, 2013)

Am I crazy? I want a D700. As is.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 14, 2013)

MartinCrabtree said:


> Am I crazy? I want a D700. As is.



As is, except a 24mpx sensor!!


----------



## runnah (Oct 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> You "did get" the JAN Hammer/ ban hammer allusion, right runnah??? I mean, right???  Anywayyyyy, Nikon's announcement...I once again predict the Nikon D5300. I tell ya...Nikon has 13 d-slr models listed as "NEW", at various Nikon web sites around the globe, according to Thom Hogan...wow...they're just mired in overstock and excess inventory...



I am well versed in Jan Hammers body of work.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 14, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > If you want gimmicks and stuff designed for consumer electronics fanatics, you might wish to buy some Sony equipment. Or Panasonic stuff.
> ...



I do not really know you, TheLost, so I'll just ask, "Are you a newcomer to Nikon's way of doing business?" Nikon has long been a very slow-moving company. Downright non-responsive, in many cases, I would say. If you'd been with them for thirty years like I have, you would, mostly likely, understand how very,very agonizingly slooooooooowly Nikon can take to bust a move!!

But Nikon does now, in 2013, have a whole segment of low-end buyers who favor low-cost, entry-level cameras, so the D5300 does seem like a very likely announcement. Both Canon and Nikon sell a LOT of lower-spec'd models, especially now that the economies in the USA and in much of Europe are kind of weak.I think what they've done with the D300 and D300s is really pretty reckless of them, but then again, the move to full-frame is the direction many long-time Nikon users have said they want to move. 

What if the rumor sites are wrong, and the D400 is announced in this next announcement? Wouldn't that be funny?


----------



## Crabwok (Oct 14, 2013)

The D610 is the camera with pro features without pro cost yea?


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 14, 2013)

TheLost said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon 300 f4 and tc-14e the third.  My bet is lens will be 2395 and tc will be 695... I've given all hopes on a d400...
> ...


Judging by what they did with the 80-400 I wouldn't be surprised at all..



Derrel said:


> What if the rumor sites are wrong, and the D400 is announced in this next announcement? Wouldn't that be funny?


I would find no humor in that, but I would be ecstatic!


----------



## SCraig (Oct 14, 2013)

Crabwok said:


> The D610 is the camera with pro features without pro cost yea?



No.  It is a second-generation consumer-grade full-frame camera.


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2013)

I would call the D610 a re-launched D600, rather than a next generation.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 14, 2013)

It'll be another EVIL camera.  And everyone will howl in pain.


----------



## matthewo (Oct 14, 2013)

my guess is that the 300mm f4 vr will be $1999, and the TC14e will be around $549 or $499 MSRP.

I might get that tc14e III, but I guess I need to sell my II right now before prices drop when the new one comes out. my only guess is it will just be a bit better at controlling vignetting and slightly soft corners by using aspherical elements like the 2.0III. I would almost rather have a tc17e III, cause the 14 is pretty good as is.

I don't have the money for a secondard body, so I can hold off and not buy the d7100 right now in hopes for another DX that uses the 24mp sensor but with better buffer and frame rate, and maybe the new 4 processor. I guess they are going to show the expeed 4 in the 5300 because its their main entry level seller.

would you guys poop yourselves if Nikon released a 1.3 or 1.2 crop camera like canon did as the new d400 :0 that could be interesting...


----------



## PaulWog (Oct 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> I would call the D610 a re-launched D600, rather than a next generation.



I don't think it would make sense to come out with a true successor to the D600 immediately. A true progression at this point might outshadow the D800 and other more expensive models, and conflict with their sales.

Just a thought?


----------



## sleist (Oct 15, 2013)

I predict it will be one more reason why my next camera won't be a Nikon.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

sleist said:


> I predict it will be one more reason why my next camera won't be a Nikon.




That's what I said a couple weeks ago. 

And the reality set in and I started looking at how much money I had invested in lenses, and flashes, and pocket wizards, and... and... and... 

And after you add all that up, and then subtracting the amount of money I would have lost selling on the used market, switching systems ended up not being as important as I thought it was.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > Am I crazy? I want a D700. As is.
> ...



and Video.

Maybe they will announce a NEW D612 ... yes, another incremental step up to blow out the inventory of the D610s and D600s


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > I predict it will be one more reason why my next camera won't be a Nikon.
> ...


I've had too much GAS, which has emptied the photo tank.  Switching is NOT an option.
And if you listen to Derrel, the Nikons are better photographically .. I think


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> And if you listen to Derrel, the Nikons are better photographically .. I think




Who pays attention to Derrel anymore?


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 15, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > MartinCrabtree said:
> ...



Could care less about video..............or pixel count for that matter. I just want better low light and full frame. Without raiding the freezer if ya know what I mean.


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

Different people care about different things. Get over it everyone.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> and Video.
> 
> Maybe they will announce a NEW D612 ... yes, another incremental step up to blow out the inventory of the D610s and D600s





NOOOOOOOO!!!  No video!!!

Thats one of the lovely things about the D700!!!


----------



## TheLost (Oct 15, 2013)

matthewo said:


> would you guys poop yourselves if Nikon released a 1.3 or 1.2 crop camera like canon did as the new d400 :0 that could be interesting...


I think the *poop* will hit the *fan *if the D5300 with its EXPEED 4 can push a faster continuous FPS then the D7100 



PhotoWrangler said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!  No video!!!
> 
> Thats one of the lovely things about the D700!!!



I want 4K Video!!!!  I want 120FPS 1080p Video!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

Then buy a video camera...


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Then buy a video camera...



Or I could buy a DSLR that does both...


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

You could also just buy a video camera...


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> You could also just buy a video camera...



I have several professional grade video cameras and I still rather have a DSLR to shoot video with. If you knew anything about video production I'd actually give your opinion some weight. Rather I will just put it under the "argument from ignorance" category and move on.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> You could also just buy a video camera...



Why BUY and CARRY two devices.  Once in a while video is good to have versus photos.  Just a flip of the switch and viola .. video.

That was the main reason that kept me from a D700.  Secondary was the 12mp.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> I have several professional grade video cameras and I still rather have a DSLR to shoot video with. If you knew anything about video production I'd actually give your opinion some weight. Rather I will just put it under the "argument from ignorance" category and move on.




What makes you assume that I don't?


I've been doing video since before DSLR's were invented.  Ever shot an SVHS camera with a 35lb battery pack ad 300 yards of coax?


----------



## SCraig (Oct 15, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > You could also just buy a video camera...
> ...


Isn't that what cell phones are for?


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Ever shot an SVHS camera with a 35lb battery pack ad 300 yards of coax?



Yep. You've done that and yet you don't understand why someone would want to shoot with a DSLR?

Let me sum it up. With the latest DSLRs, video is at or just above damn near every sub $10k video camera. Trying to get a modular system with interchangeable lenses isn't really possible for under $10k unless you go with a DSLR as the main body. Not to mention every thing is smaller and lighter than with a traditional video camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Isn't that what cell phones are for?


I use that alot too

Maybe someone should invent attachable zoom lenses for cell phones .. nah .. who would buy such a thing  :er:


----------



## sm4him (Oct 15, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that what cell phones are for?
> ...



like this?  
Only available for iPhones though...gee, I wonder why? :er:


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Let me sum it up. With the latest DSLRs, video is at or just above damn near every sub $10k video camera. Trying to get a modular system with interchangeable lenses isn't really possible for under $10k unless you go with a DSLR as the main body. Not to mention every thing is smaller and lighter than with a traditional video camera.




I understand it, but I also understand that as a still photographer I'd like a model without a bunch of stuff I'm not going to use. I don't like trying to cut wood with a hammer, or bang nails with my saw.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Then buy a video camera...


Or a Canon


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Let me sum it up. With the latest DSLRs, video is at or just above damn near every sub $10k video camera. Trying to get a modular system with interchangeable lenses isn't really possible for under $10k unless you go with a DSLR as the main body. Not to mention every thing is smaller and lighter than with a traditional video camera.
> ...



Well than just don't use that feature. Just don't condemn the whole idea just because you don't see a need for it.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> I understand it, but I also understand that as a still photographer I'd like a model without a bunch of stuff I'm not going to use. I don't like trying to cut wood with a hammer, or bang nails with my saw.



problem solved.. How to Make and Use a Pinhole Camera

(PS..  It is also WiFi free!)


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Well than just don't use that feature. Just don't condemn the whole idea just because you don't see a need for it.




I don't condemn the whole idea, I would just prefer that the camera manufacturers remember that there are still photographers out there who are STILL photographers and cater to our needs as well.


BTW... Remember the "toaster"?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

time to pull out my BetaMax video camera

oh wait, I threw that away a Looooooong time ago


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Well than just don't use that feature. Just don't condemn the whole idea just because you don't see a need for it.
> ...



I wouldn't say they have forgotten the still users. Honestly though still tech is growing at a snail's pace these days. Video is where the major innovations are being done. At the end of the day the mid range and entry level video camera is going to disappear.

Whoops, toaster? Might have been before my time. We had all that old gear in school for the "news" station. When I joined the workforce it was right on the cusp of non linear editing and digital as a whole.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 15, 2013)

Personally, and this is just personal preference, it wouldn't break my heart if they threw out video, automatic scene / facial recognition, scene modes, dynamic area autofocus, and several other dubious bells and/or whistles and used the resultant memory for something actually useful like a larger shot buffer.


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Personally, and this is just personal preference, it wouldn't break my heart if they threw out video, automatic scene / facial recognition, scene modes, dynamic area autofocus, and several other dubious bells and/or whistles and used the resultant memory for something actually useful like a larger shot buffer.



I would have to say all those features are used more often than folks maxing out the buffer.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> I would have to say all those features are used more often than folks maxing out the buffer.


That would vary from person to person, and as I said that was my personal preference.

I have 3 bodies that have video capabilities, I've had a half-dozen cell phones with video capabilities and a few point-ant-shoot cameras with video capabilities.  I have never once, not one single time, ever shot a video with any of them.  I don't use scene modes or dynamic area autofocus either.  I do, however, regularly run out of shot buffer space.  As in several times a day on my D7000.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

My D7000 was a learning tool.  So I understand the reasoning NOT to have them.  But then without them, where would I be?

The outside environmental specifications of the D7000 is what had me buy it, and strictly to attaching it to telescopes.  A D5100 ? .. nope, it would have been dead by now.

Then I learned that I could point it to more terrestial objects and the learning began.  Much better than my old film N80.  I learned Auto, then I learned Scene Modes .. and learned and learned and learned and I'm still learning though I can reproduce those scene modes in Manual now.  

If I had only the features of a true photographers only camera ... I would never have pointed it to anything and it probably would just collect dust.
I guess that's why they have the D4 etc

and I've shot video with my D7000, iPhone, previous phones (though they were junk), and several P&S .... seeing the kids in video can be exhiliarting as you can listen to them too    To me, video has it's place if you use it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

I had a D90 for 4 or 5 year and can't ever remember using the video feature, except for maybe one or two videos of my dogs that never made it to the hard drive. And I had a D7000 for the last year that I know I never even attempted to use.


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to say all those features are used more often than folks maxing out the buffer.
> ...




Good for you, I never use the cruise control in my car, but I don't complain when it is installed. I am not seeing your point. All the features you mentioned don't change the buffer nor do they take away from increasing it.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 15, 2013)

That's why the D300, D300s D700 etc were made ...


----------



## TheLost (Oct 15, 2013)

Thom Hogan did a story a few months ago where he talked about 'last camera syndrome'...  In a nut shell.. at some point most people get a camera that has everything they need.. and its their last camera.
Last Camera Syndrome | byThom | Thom Hogan

I shoot video all the time (weekly) on my D7100 and D7000 before it..  I want 4K video.. I want 120FPS..  I want more video control..  I want more tech that makes my shooting easier (pro level wifi & gps).. I am very far away from my 'last camera'.

A lot of you sound like your close to (if not already at) your 'last camera'.

Hopefully Nikon caters to users that will make _many _purchases in the future... vs. the ones that won't.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Good for you, I never use the cruise control in my car, but I don't complain when it is installed. I am not seeing your point. All the features you mentioned don't change the buffer nor do they take away from increasing it.


Good for you!  As I said, personal preference.



astroNikon said:


> That's why the D300, D300s D700 etc were made ...


Not enough resolution for me.  Again, personal preference.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

TheLost said:


> A lot of you sound like your close to (if not already at) your 'last camera'..




I think I'm probably at that point.

To tell you the truth, my D90 was probably all the camera that I ever needed. I made wonderful images with it, and made a good amount of money with it too. I can still kick myself in the ass for selling it last year in order to move up to a D7000.

However, having just traded the D7K for a low mileage (14K actuations) D700, I think I have truly arrived at the 'last camera'. 

In fact, My digital/film combination of a D700 and F100 has me seriously thinking about selling my Hasselblad kit and a few other film cameras.


----------



## sleist (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > I predict it will be one more reason why my next camera won't be a Nikon.
> ...



I have no intention of switching systems.  I would be adding systems.

I'm happy with my Nikon FX and DX bodies.  I'm looking for a M43/mirrorless body and large sensor compact.
Nikon is not yet providing what I'm looking for, but then I'm not quite ready to buy either.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

TheLost said:


> A lot of you sound like your close to (if not already at) your 'last camera'.
> 
> Hopefully Nikon caters to users that will make _many _purchases in the future... vs. the ones that won't.




i actually went and read that story from beginning to end, and I must say, I have a newly discovered respect for Thom Hogan.

And unless a D3/D3s happens to come across my path, or someone freely gives me a D4, I'd be willing to bet that the D700 will be my "last camera".


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 15, 2013)

WTH??? no one is fired up about a 58mm F1.4 for $2400???  Sounds like Nikon is really focusing on those entry level products...


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 15, 2013)

I still want a D700.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 16, 2013)

MartinCrabtree said:


> I still want a D700.




best move I ever made.


----------



## TheLost (Oct 17, 2013)

*Sigh*

Looks like no new 300 f/4 under my xmas tree this year.


----------

